# problems with dual GPU, "intel" and "AMD/Ati"

## xexio

I bought a HP G62 and has a dual GPU´s, my question is: the kernel 2.6.38 + vga_switcher can use the two GPU's?

In the specification the Intel is for low power in the battery, and the AMD/Ati is for high battery...but...for windows.

In Linux, I can use the same way the two GPU's?Last edited by xexio on Thu Apr 07, 2011 9:59 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DONAHUE

good luck, may help:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Vga_switcheroo

if that site is down:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Vga_switcheroo&hl=en&strip=1

----------

## mimosinnet

 *xexio wrote:*   

> I bought a HP G62 and has a dual GPU´s, my question is: the kernel 2.6.38 + vga_switcher can use the two GPU's?

 

I have the same laptop and I am having real trouble in getting the X server working. I have tried different configurations, and I always get a black screen after startx. I have tried the flrgx configuration, and also the Vga switcheroo one. The only time I have been able to get to the X is when the X server used VGA. 

I would be very grateful if you could post your kernel and xorg configuration and lsmod to be able to replicate your working X environment.

This is my relevant kernel configuration, following the vga switcheroo. 

```
#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin radeon/CYPRESS_me.bin radeon/CYPRESS_pfp.bin radeon/CYPRESS_rlc.bin radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin radeon/REDWOOD_rlc.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=m

CONFIG_DRM_TTM=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=m

CONFIG_FB=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=m
```

I would very much appreciate your help!

Abrazos!

----------

## Aquous

The closed source ati-drivers 11.4 (which have not yet been released) are reported to support this.

The open drivers should also be able to do it, using vga_switcheroo, but I can't tell you more than that.

Unfortunately I don't own a laptop with dual ATI/Intel myself so I can't be of any more help to you.

----------

## mimosinnet

 *Aquous wrote:*   

> The closed source ati-drivers 11.4 (which have not yet been released) are reported to support this.

 

This is a new laptop of a friend, that I am helping in installing gentoo. I never had such a hassle with getting the X server to work, and I am afraid I am missing something very silly. Nevertheless, your post suggests there is light at the end of the tunnel! I will try when the new ati-drivers are released! Meanwhile, I will continue to try with different configurations and post the results.

Thanks very much for the info! 

Cheers!

----------

## xexio

I install Arch Linux in a laptop and the more fast solution for Arch Linux is:

install the intel driver, don´t install the AMD/Ati driver (neither)

Don´t generate a xorg.conf

use the programm acpi_call and turn off the AMD/Ati GPU

----------

## mimosinnet

 *xexio wrote:*   

> install the intel driver, don´t install the AMD/Ati driver (neither)
> 
> use the programm acpi_call and turn off the AMD/Ati GPU

 

Thanks very much for the reply! I have managed to get the intel card working, following the configuration suggested in the vga_switcheroo article in the gentoo wiki. This is my kernel configuration:

```
[*] Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support

--- Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

<M>   ATI Radeon

[*]     Enable modesetting on radeon by default - NEW DRIVER

< >   Intel I810

<M>   Intel 830M, 845G, 852GM, 855GM, 865G

< >     i830 driver

<M>     i915 driver

[*]       Enable modesetting on intel by default
```

At the beginning, I had some issues because I disabled the modeset for the intel graphics card in grub.conf, leading to the black screen. This is what I had, and removing i915.modeset=0, X started.

```
kernel (hd0,0)/gentoo root=/dev/sda3 i915.modeset=0
```

At the moment, I have been unable to start X with the radeon graphics card. This is what I have in my xorg.conf:

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "intel"

        Driver      "intel"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

  Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection
```

If I change the driver "intel" to "radeon", I am getting the following error:

```
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found
```

I will continue testing to see if I can manage to switch graphics cars as suggested in the gentoo wiki.

Cheers!

edit:

In case someone is in a similar situation, my card is a ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]

edit:

Another variable for the black screens is having this line in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf uncommented:

```
# Sometimes loading a framebuffer driver at boot gets the console black

install pci:v*d*sv*sd*bc03sc*i* /bin/true
```

----------

## coolone

I've been suffering this pain as well, also I am totally confused about 

this 

 /etc/hprofile/profiles/graphics/profiles

radeon

intel

this radeon means open source driver or official one?

thanks

----------

## chithanh

vga_switcheroo works only with the open source drivers, not with the proprietary ones.

----------

## coolone

thank you for your reply

another question is that,

my laptop has Intel and ATI dual graphic card, BIOS setting is only available to disable ATI VGA, 

there is no option I could leave ATI on only and disable Intel.

does that mean the only choice for me is open source driver?

Thanks again

----------

## chithanh

If your laptop has no hardware mux, which I think is unsurprising with consumer notebooks, then you can only use the integrated graphics at this time.

There exists hacks like bumblebee to give you limited access to the discrete graphics, but they are still experimental.

----------

## coolone

Thank you chithanh. 

What do you mean  the "hardware mux"?

sigh, really need ATi for vmwareworkstation ! and the integrated VGA gives bad color and performance !

----------

## coolone

By the way, If I use Live DVD, it  detects my ATI VGA, and I think it uses ATI driver.

Does that mean I still can use ATI VGA?

and also i am wondering Live DVD provides official driver or open source one ?

Many thanks

----------

## Gusar

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> There exists hacks like bumblebee to give you limited access to the discrete graphics, but they are still experimental.

 

Does Bumblebee work with AMD graphics too? I know only about it working with Optimus. Do you have a link?

 *coolone wrote:*   

> What do you mean the "hardware mux"?

 

A hardware mux is responsible for graphic card switching. If your laptop doesn't have one, switching is not possible, the only thing that is possible is hacks like Bumblebee.

 *coolone wrote:*   

> By the way, If I use Live DVD, it detects my ATI VGA, and I think it uses ATI driver.

 

What do you mean by "I think"? Check to be absolutely sure. It's not possible to do anything with a "I think".

----------

## coolone

 *Quote:*   

> What do you mean by "I think"? Check to be absolutely sure. It's not possible to do anything with a "I think".

 

how do I check if it uses ATI open source or proprietary driver?

lsmod | grep fglrx

got nothing but the boot up information says 

"ATI Video card xx x x x x xx x"

Thanks

----------

## Gusar

 *coolone wrote:*   

> how do I check if it uses ATI open source or proprietary driver?

 

Use pastebin to post the content of /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Also the output of lspci -k

----------

## coolone

HI Gusar, yes I found it 

LIVE DVD

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M Series]

Kernel driver in use: i915

Kernel modules: i915

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc NI Seymour [AMD Radeon HD 6470M]\

Kernel driver in use: radeon'

```

I have unemerged ati-drivers

wanna use open source driver 

here's my .conig

```

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_KMS=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/CYPRESS_me.bin radeon/CYPRESS_pfp.bin radeon/CYPRESS_rlc.bin radeon/JUNIPER_me.bin radeon/JUNIPER_rlc.bin radeon/JUNIPER_pfp.bin radeon/REDWOOD_me.bin radeon/REDWOOD_pfp.bin radeon/REDWOOD_rlc.bin radeon/BTC_rlc.bin radeon/CAICOS_mc.bin radeon/CAICOS_me.bin radeon/CAICOS_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin radeon/PALM_me.bin radeon/PALM_pfp.bin radeon/SUMO2_me.bin radeon/SUMO2_pfp.bin radeon/SUMO_me.bin radeon/SUMO_pfp.bin radeon/SUMO_rlc.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

```

when i boot up, it hangs there,I waited about 5 mins no error message, I have to press switch button to turn it off

my box

lspci output 

```

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M Series]

        Kernel driver in use: radeon

[color=red]        Kernel modules: fglrx[/color]

```

I have already uninstalled ati-driers, fglrx is the same name for open source?!

thanks a lot

----------

## Gusar

fglrx is the closed driver. If it's still being loaded, you did not uninstall it correctly.

Also, just because the radeon module is loaded on the livecd, doesn't mean the card is actually being used. That's why I said /var/log/Xorg.0.log

I'm gonna be snarky again: Why do people not provide all the info one asks for??

----------

## coolone

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> fglrx is the closed driver. If it's still being loaded, you did not uninstall it correctly.
> 
> Also, just because the radeon module is loaded on the livecd, doesn't mean the card is actually being used. That's why I said /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> I'm gonna be snarky again: Why do people not provide all the info one asks for??

 

Sorry my bad, I forget to attach it 

xorg

http://pastie.org/private/w7z36mmwhvi270yta5pyq

seems like ATI not been used

Many thanks for your help Gusar

----------

## Gusar

 *Quote:*   

> seems like ATI not been used

 Yep, I expected that.

Look in the BIOS if you have options there to switch graphic cards. If not, you'll have to set up vga_switcheroo, if it's possible. If it's not, you're screwed  :Smile: . The last resort is to use acpi_call to deactivate the radeon card so it won't drain the battery.

----------

## coolone

just finished the test, followed this wiki http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Vga_switcheroo

```
[b]hprofile graphics.radeon[/b]

Finished Stopping profile radeon

 * Stopping xdm ...                                                       [ ok ]

Finished starting profile radeon

 * Setting up xdm ...                                                     [ ok ]
```

```
 [b]glxinfo | grep "renderer string"[/b]

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile 
```

seemed unable to use ATI. !!!

if I enable switchable graphic 

everytime i boot up gentoo ,I get following error

 *Quote:*   

> following error: [drm:intel_dsm_platform_mux_info] *ERROR* MUX INFO call failed

 

but if I disable switchable graphic option, I will not get any error.

which means I think this laptop is muxless !! i have to give up!

----------

